# mold on silicone caulk in shower



## gibi (May 5, 2011)

Please help.. I have bad mold on tile grout and under the silicon caulking in the corner where the walls meet . and around the shower base. also in the seal around the shower glass doors, esp. bottom of doors.
I called a profesional regrouting co. they said to regrout whole shower walls and base and replace seal on doors.
has anyone done this. someone else recommended grout restaining instead.


----------



## sharpsport (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey gibi. Unfortunately, regrouting is the best way to go. If you don't want to attempt this yourself, call around and get a couple different opinions and quotes. 

Do you use bar soap, or liquid soap? I ask because ten times out of ten when I'm called on a similar service call the customer uses bar soap. The hardener in bar soap sits on these porous surfaces and allows for the growth of mold/mildew. If you use bar soap consider converting to liquid. This alone won't eliminate the possibility of mold/mildew, but it will help. Also, once the tile is regrouted, use a grout sealant a couple of times a year. Good luck.

Rick
http://myhandyadvice.blogspot.com/


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

There is a product made by the "Tilex" company in the spray cleaner section of some major supermarkets called mildew remover. Spray it on wait a minute and flush thoroughly with water and it literally eats the mold. Use in a well ventilated area as it smells like very strong bleach. I find it works very well. Wear rubber gloves as it is strong stuff. Will penetrate under silicone if you do it twice or gently rub it in there with an old soft toothbrush.

http://www.tilex.com/mold-and-mildew-remover/


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

TILEX second on that before major work it will get most of the mold no scrubbing with caulking just adjust the sprayer and soak all around open a window can get intense let it sit and just take showers and see how it works.if its the grout start from the top about 2" away and narrow the spray like a needle let it run down and lightly brush it in with an old toothbrush...the caulking can be peeled out and recaulked the grout is a job...do the tilex trick first..i do my caulking every 5 yrs or so when the tilex doesn't do it..but that tilex soaking the grout should work...good luck


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I also use one of those Shark portable steamer jobs to blast away the soap scum. Lot easier than breathing in chemicals. Comes with ext hose and spray nozzles etc.

http://www.sharkclean.com/Shark-SC630-Portable-Steam-Pocket/


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

I agree re-chaulk everything but make sure you let all of the joints dry completely before you begin. Then what I think will solve your problem is to run you bathroom vent fan run for 20 min after you shower and leave the shower door cracked 3-4 inches until the walls in the shower dry. Air circulation is what will stop the mold.


----------



## gibi (May 5, 2011)

*shower mold*

Thanks everyone for your replies.
yes, we use bar soap and liquid as well.
Grout medic said not to use abrasive cleaners like tilex . bleach, but to use soap like dishwashing liquid, etc.

I have used tilex always. but doesn't do the job completely anymore.
I guess I have to regrout and recaulk the whole shower professionally and and reseal the glass doors again.
I regret the small tiles on the shower base, should have stuck with corian shower base.
my question is still what about grout staining/coloring?

Thank you.
Gibi


----------



## dvolpe1957 (2 mo ago)

What do you do to keep mold away if you don't have an exhaust fan, just a window and a open door?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

dvolpe1957 said:


> What do you do to keep mold away if you don't have an exhaust fan, just a window and a open door?


Please realize this topic is 11 yrs old.
It might be better to create a new topic with your concern.


----------

